# Thüringencup 2004



## biker76 (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

hat einer von Euch die Termine für den MTB-Thüringen Cup 2004.
Oder gibt es evtl. eine HP.

cu
biker76


----------



## phiro (6. Januar 2004)

also ich hab auch noch keine Termine, obwohls mich stark interessieren würde

ne HP haben die nicht, verstehen kann man das in der heutigen Zeit allerdings nicht *kopfschüttel*

unter www.thueringen-cup.de gibbet auch nur Bilder von vergangenen Rennen 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roybaer (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammmen,

Die aktuellen Termine für den Thüringen-Cup 2004 findet ihr hier:
http://www.harzracing.de/forum/board.php?boardid=2

Es gibt zu diesem Thema noch nen zweiten Thread hier, also mal Suchfunktion benutzen 

Grüße aus dem Harz!!!


----------



## phiro (12. Januar 2004)

danke für die Termine, da kann ich den Rennkalender jetzt vervollständigen  

gruß


----------



## Frank H. (13. Januar 2004)

16.05.04 	1. THC/MDC Arnstadt
31.05.04	2. THC Masserberg
06.06.04	3. THC/LVM Bad Berka
12.09.04	4. THC/MDC Neustadt/Harz	http://www.harzracing.de/
19.09.04	5. THC Gotha-Boxberg	http://www.rsc-ist-okay.de/
26.09.04	6. THC Weida/Gera
03.10.04	7. THC/MDC Apolda
Weitere Infos auf der Seite des Thüringer Radsportverbandes
http://www.radsport-thueringen.de
Rubrik: Termine/MTB/Zeitraum.


----------



## Frank H. (13. Januar 2004)

22.-23.05.04 	Tabarz
03.-04.07.04 	Mengersgereuth-Hämmern
15.08.04		Frauenwald-Super-8	
http://www.super-8-marathon.de/
04.-05.09.04 	Erfurt
11.09.04		Neustadt/Harz	
http://www.harzracing.de


----------



## phiro (13. Januar 2004)

mal noch ne Frage....

Weis jemand wann die LVM stattfindet bzw. bei welchem Lauf diese gewertet wird?

gruß


----------



## Frank H. (13. Januar 2004)

Der 3.THC am 06.06.04 in Bad Berka soll als LVM gewertet werden!


----------



## phiro (13. Januar 2004)

Frank H. schrieb:
			
		

> Der 3.THC am 06.06.04 in Bad Berka soll als LVM gewertet werden!



aso dankeschön, passt ja ganz gut, is direkt bei mir um die Ecke, sozusagen Heimvorteil   

aber wenn man dann die Strecke vorher schon mal besichtigen kann und drauf trainieren kann, is das schon von Vorteil, da kann ja nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## biker76 (15. Februar 2004)

Wo kann man sich zu den einzelnen Rennen (Thür. Cup) anmelden?

Hat einer von Euch Streckenprofile??


----------



## phiro (15. Februar 2004)

biker76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man sich zu den einzelnen Rennen (Thür. Cup) anmelden?
> 
> Hat einer von Euch Streckenprofile??



keine Ahnung, zu den Strecken weis ich auch nix

in Sachen Informationsvermittlung ist die Rennserie nen Witz, die haben nichtmal ne HP   

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L.C. (16. Februar 2004)

Wo liegt denn "Mengersgereuth-Hämmern"?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Marathon, kenne mich eigentlich in Thüringen recht gut aus, habe aber von diesem Ort noch nichts gehört.

Kann jemand hier im Forum zu obiger Marathonauswahl in Thüringen was sagen (Streckenverlauf, Schwierigkeiten, Teilnehmer, Atmosphäre)?

Grüße
L.C.


----------



## phiro (16. Februar 2004)

L.C. schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn "Mengersgereuth-Hämmern"?
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Marathon, kenne mich eigentlich in Thüringen recht gut aus, habe aber von diesem Ort noch nichts gehört.
> 
> ...



also, Mengersgereuth-Hämmern liegt im Dreieck von Suhl, Coburg und Saalfeld, bei Sonneberg (mal im Routenplaner gucken   )

dann zu den MAs:
also ich bin bisher nur in Erfurt und Frauenwald gefahren
Frauenwald war ganz ok, hab da aber leider vor lauter Staub net viel von der Strecke gesehen; hat aber auch einige Flachstücke drin *langweilig*
Erfurt ist im ersten Teil der Strecke gut, der 2. Teil gefällt mir bis auf die letzten 2km überhaupt net, nur sinnloses Gebolze im Flachen bzw. runterzu; ich fahr da sicher net noch mal, bin aber eh im Urlaub zu der Zeit 

Tabarz soll ne hammerharte Strecke mit vielen HM haben, also richtig was für die Kondi 

gruß


----------



## biker76 (27. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

hat einer von euch eine Wegbeschreibung zu den einzelnen Thü.Cup Rennen.

gruß


----------



## phiro (27. März 2004)

biker76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat einer von euch eine Wegbeschreibung zu den einzelnen Thü.Cup Rennen.
> 
> gruß



also ich hab leider keine, die haben sicherlich immer noch keine eigene HP   

ne Wegbeschreibung für den 1.Lauf (Arnstadt) findeste dann zu gegebener Zeit auf www.mdc-cc.de 

gruß


----------



## biker76 (27. März 2004)

danke für die info..., wenn die rennserie genau so gut ist wie die infos die man darüber bekommt....


----------



## phiro (27. März 2004)

biker76 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die info..., wenn die rennserie genau so gut ist wie die infos die man darüber bekommt....



  

wer weiß, bin die Serie noch nie gefahren, kenne nur die Rennen die auch gleichzeitig MDC sind (also Arnstadt und Apolda)

naja mal schauen, lassen wir uns überraschen

Welche Klasse fährst du?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker76 (28. März 2004)

wahrscheinlich Hobby Klasse


----------



## phiro (28. März 2004)

wahrscheinlich   

also Hobby Herren nehm ich an.........ich fahr Herren Lizenz, vielleicht sieht man sich mal 

gruß

P.S. bist du in Goseck am Start gewesen?


----------



## biker76 (28. März 2004)

richtig (hobby herren), 
in Goseck war ich nicht am Start.


gruß


----------



## banjo-ellritze (31. März 2004)

hallo leute,

man glaubt es kaum, aber unter www.thueringen-cup.de ist der thueringecup jetzt auch online vertreten. erstmal sind zwar nur termine zu bekommen, aber das ganze sieht schon ziemlich proffessionel(richtig geschrieben...?) aus und laesst auf mehr hoffen.....

gruesse, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal beim thc!

mathias


----------



## biker76 (31. März 2004)

man glaubt es kaum...


----------



## banjo-ellritze (1. April 2004)

@biker76

ich starte auch in der hobby klasse, also werden wir uns ja auch mal ausserhalb des www in der "kampfarena" begegnen. faehrst du den thc das erste mal?

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## biker76 (1. April 2004)

@mathias

im thc bin ich bis jetzt noch nie gestartet. Ich habe im letzten jahr beim Frauenwald marathon das erste mal von den cup gehört. 
Keine ahnung wie "stark" das starterfeld so ist...

ich hoffe man sieht sich...


gruesse,
steffen


----------



## banjo-ellritze (1. April 2004)

@biker76

also ich bin schon ein paar rennen dort mitgefahren. das starterfeld ist immer so 15-35 leute groß und manche von denen sind schon wirklich stark. aber sieh selbst, dass erste rennen ist ja in arnstadt, also bei dir in der naehe (erfurt...). schoene streke uebrigens, die auch technisch nicht ohne ist(zumindest fuer mich!)

also bis dann,

mathias


----------



## phiro (1. April 2004)

geil endlich haben die das mal hin bekommen, sie sind scheinbar auch endlich im neuen Jahrtausend angekommen   

THC ist sicher net so gut besetzt wie der MDC, also nicht so schwer   

Arnstadt ist wirklich ne geile Strecke, hoffe nur das es dieses Jahr net wieder so schüttet wie 2003, da ist die halbe Strecke weggeschwommen   

@banjo

warst auch in Goseck oder....schade das wir uns net getroffen haben, wie liefs denn bei dir 

also Leute, see you in Arnstadt   

gruß


----------



## banjo-ellritze (1. April 2004)

@phiro

ja, ich war auch in goseck und bin 11. geworden. hab mich am anfang aus dem gewimmel rausgehalten und bin mehrmals in den stau gekommen (vorm "downhill" und dem ersten anstieg). dann liefs aber ganz gut, bis auf die tatsache das ich den "windanstieg" jeweils allein fahren musste.... zum schluss hab ich nummer 10 noch vor mir gesehen, aber da war nichts mehr zu machen! bin aber auch so zufrieden, vielmehr ist bei mir glaub ich auch nicht drin  
und wie liefs bei dir, bist du letztes jahr nicht auch noch hobby gefahren?

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (1. April 2004)

@banjo

joa, bin 2003 noch Hobby gefahren, aber nach 3 Siegen und insgesamt 8 mal Stockerl in 2003 wollte ich mal ne neue Herausforderung, da ist Lizenz schon was schönes   

war ja einen Platz schlechter als du, bin 12. geworden   

Hatte auch net den Wunderstart, im Downhill konnte ich auch fast schneller laufen als fahren, aber den ersten Anstieg habsch dann gleich mal genutzt und hab bestimmt 5 Mann überholt. Hab mich dann im Verlauf des Rennens immer mal ne Position vorgearbeitet. Leider hatte ich dann Anfang der 3.Runde mal nen kleinen Durchhänger, sonst hätte ich mitm Wolf (Jurkschat) mitfahren können, da wäre eventuell sogar bis Platz 8 was gegangen, aber naja, fürs erste Lizenzrace und dann noch direkt nachm Trainingslager ganz ok find ich. Dieses WE hab ich in Bautzen die nächste Chance.

gruß


----------



## banjo-ellritze (2. April 2004)

@ phiro

also ich hab mal recherchiert und du hast ja 2003 ganz schoen hingelangt!
 in goseck hab ich dir noch das hinterrad zeigen koennen , aber dann hast du ganz schoen aufgebaut. wie haste denn das hinbekommen? hast du dein training umgestellt oder ueberhaupt erst mal angefangen zu trainieren (..oder mitbekommen, dass man mit beiden beinen treten kann  ). 
ich komme schon seit ca. 2 Jahren leistungsmaessig nicht von der stelle und bin fuer jeden tip dankbar....


----------



## banjo-ellritze (2. April 2004)

ach ja,

gruesse natuerlich auch noch!

mathias


----------



## phiro (2. April 2004)

@banjo

naja, du hast den Punkt schon getroffen, ich hab mal angefangen zu trainieren   

hab ja sowieso erst 2002 angefangen so richtig Rennen zu fahren, hab aber trotzdem nicht allzu viel trainiert (so ca. 6200km in 2002)
als ich dann 2003 zu den Herren gekommen bin dachte ich mir, dass ich mal ein bissel mehr fahren müsste, und dass hab ich dann auch gemacht
hab mir nen Pulsmesser geholt (HAC 4) und auch dank des Forums sinnvoll trainiert (wenn auch wie die Leistungsdiagnostik vom Februar diesen Jahres beweißt leider in viel zu niedrigen Pulsbereichen)
hab dann 2003 ca. 13000km gemacht, aber halt viel zu viel GA-Training

naja und dieses Jahr will ich so 16000km fahren, aber wesentlich intensiver, denn nachdem ich diesen Winter sehr viel GA-km geschrubbt habe ist meine Grundlage jetzt extrem ausgeprägt, kann da jetzt ruhig intensiver trainieren
und durch die LD und bald auch Trainingspläne hoffe ich mal das die Saison planmäßig verläuft und ich auch dann in Topform bin wenns notwendig ist   

ist schon ne krasse Leistungsexplosion, ohne zig tausend km geht das halt nicht, aber ich denke mal das noch einiges geht, weil bis Goseck hatte ich halt fast nix intensives trainiert, da bin ich aber im Momnet dabei das zu ändern

also, was soll ich sagen, fahren fahren fahren, und das richtige Verhältnis von GA und Intensiv finden
Hast du deine Umfänge verändert in den letzten Jahren?

gruß


----------



## banjo-ellritze (2. April 2004)

@phiro

hab jetzt keine zeit, kann leider erst am so ausfuehrlich antworten...

gruesse und schoenes wetter am we!

mathias


----------



## banjo-ellritze (5. April 2004)

@phiro,

also meine umfaenge hab ich nicht geändert! ich komme auf ca. 10-11 Tkm

die letzten beiden jahre hab ich den winter ueber und im fruehjahr viel trainiert, auch nach trainingsplan ( "radsporttraining " von hottenrott ). gerade letztes jahr liess sich die saison auch gut an (7. Platz in goseck und bei einem kleineren rennen nur durch verfahren am sieg vorbei......). ab april/ mai fahre ich dann zwar immer noch viel, aber leider mehr so wie es mir spass macht. und dass sind dann meistens so 3std. "Fahrtspiel" im grundlagenbereich und ein par mal auch etwas derber wenns den Berg hochgeht. ich hab dann den trainingsplan trainingsplan sein lassen und eigentlich nur noch wochenweise geplant! dass versuch ich auch dieses jahr abzustellen  
als zweiten punkt kann ich vielleicht fehlendes krafttraining ab april anfuehren. im winter 2002/2003 bin ich "pumpen" gegangen, um ein bischen mehr kraft aufzubauen. hat sich auch als erfolgreich herausgestellt(siehe oben). dann hab ich das aber sein gelassen und hab irgendwann gemerkt dass mir der "druck" fehlt. ich bin letztes jahr einen Marathon in Friedrichsbrunn mitgefahren und hatte konditionsmaessig keine probleme, konnt aber aus meinen beinen keine kraft mehr rausholen. auch auf dem gebiet versuche ich dieses jahr an mir zu arbeiten und gehe so 1x die woche pumpen. gehst du auch ins studio oder nicht? wuerde mich mal interessieren...

du siehst, eigentlich weiss ich woran es bei mir mangelt, aber ich glaub ich bräuchte einen amerikanischen drillsergant der jeden frueh mit trainingsplan vor meiner tuer steht und bruellt :" heute intervalle! 4X7minuten entwicklungsbereich" oder so

nun gut, das wars erst mal von mir

gruesse,
mathias
das wars erstmal


----------



## Plasmo (5. April 2004)

tja, da wird auch das gebrauchte Talent fehlen 

Nichts für ungut, aber Du müsstest um ein vieles mehr trainieren um auf phiros Leistung zu kommen . 


Ciao.


----------



## banjo-ellritze (5. April 2004)

@plasmo,

also das mit dem talent is mir schon klar. ich war auch frueher beim sportunterricht im 3000m lauf nie so die kanone....

aber das mangelnde talent ist ja noch kein grund die flinte ins korn zu werfen! "jetzt erst recht!" ein bischen was geht bestimmt noch, auch wenn ich sicher nie in seiffen nach 120km auf dem treppchen stehen werde (bzw. rechts und links daneben....)

gruesse,

euer "untalentierter" mathias


----------



## Plasmo (5. April 2004)

Wollte Dich nicht damit irgendwie persönlich Angreifen. Ich wollte nur damit Ausdrücken das "phiro" nicht viel anders trainiert als Du (er kann sicher noch was dazu sagen). Aufjeden Fall ist, dass die richtige Einstellung die Du da vertrittst, nämlich nur so kann unser Sport am leben erhalten werden .

Ciao und viel Spaß beim Radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker76 (5. April 2004)

Hi mathias,

am Wochenende habe ich einmal versuch die Strecke in Arnstadt zu finden. 
Ich hoffe nur das es nicht die Abfahrt heruntergeht (nach den Hügeln, wo die MTB Anlage ist).

Wielleicht kannst Du mir eine Kurze Beschreibung von der Strecke geben.

Danke
Gruss

Steffen


----------



## banjo-ellritze (5. April 2004)

@plasmo

also ich hab mich nicht angegriffen gefuehlt , wollte das halt nur noch mal gesagt haben.

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## banjo-ellritze (5. April 2004)

@biker76

also aus dem gedächtniss kann ich die strecke leider nicht weitergeben und bevor ich irgendwelchen mist erzaehle lass ich es lieber ganz. 
ich weiss nur dass ein ganz schoen anspruchsvoller downhill dabei ist. da haben sich letztes jahr viele hingehauen (ich auch) da es gepisst hat wie die sau und die strecke sehr rutschig war. sehr lang sind die runden auch nicht und start war in der naehe der anlage.
warst du auch wirklich an der richtigen strecke? als wir das erste mal dorthin gefahren sind haben uns die einheimischen zu irgendeiner BMX-bahn in arnstadt geleitet und nicht nach siegelbach. war vielleicht ein stress dann noch rechtzeitig zum start die richtige strecke zu erreichen...

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## biker76 (5. April 2004)

ich glaube schon das ich an der richtigen strecke war. Es stand dort zu min. ein Schild MTB-Anlage (mit einigen Hügeln) und einem kleinen Holzhaus. Hinter den Haus ging es einen für mich ziehmlich steilen Berg herunter.

gruss
steffen


----------



## phiro (5. April 2004)

@biker76

also das Gelände ist in Siegelbach, also etwas außerhalb oben auf nem Hügel

da ist so ein kleiner Funpark mit Hügeln und Anlieger und auch soner Holzbrücke wo man im Race drüber muss

es geht auch kurz danach richtig steil runter in den Wald, weis net ob das nur die ist, aber mir ist so als wenns da 2 sehr steile Abfahrten gibt, aber dies sind net so das Prob

wie banjo schon sagte hats 2003 gepisst ohne Ende, ich hatte auch nur ne Starrgabel, bin aber trotzdem ohne Sturz da runter (wahrscheinlich mit viel Glück)

ist aber ne sehr schöne Strecke finde ich, freu mich drauf

gruß


----------



## phiro (5. April 2004)

@banjo

naja, dass sind doch schon gute Ansätze mit Trainigsplan, und der Umfang ist auch recht hoch, schwer zu sagen

sicher ist Krafttraining wichtig, aber ich geh auch net pumpen (ist mir zu teuer), mach nur im Winter ab und zu ein bissel zu Hause, immer so 30min, aber net der Rede wert
geh auch schwimmen, denke das ist auch gut fürn Oberkörper, aber ich denke an der Maximalkraft fehlts bei mir auch noch, ich arbeite dran   

und wegen dem fahren, solange du nicht nur rumheizt und auch ungefähr die Trainingstage und -blöcke einhälst isses eigentlich ok, ich hab auch noch nie nach Plan trainiert
und: zwingen zum heizen muss ich mich auch, nutze jetzt in Jena die Berge und das MTB füs Intensivem, aufm RR bekomm ich das net hin so Gas zu geben, aber brauch auch oft nen Arschtritt
nutze eigentlich immer die Rennen fürn Formaufbau   

naja, hab einfach Fun beim fahren, zwing dich zu nix und naja, könntest ja mal ne LD machen, würde eventuell helfen um die Schwächen genau aufzudecken

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downmann (8. April 2004)

Hi Thüringer,

dann fahrt doch einfach mal in Oberhof mit, vielleicht findet ihr euch ja als 4er oder 6er Team zusammen und macht einfach mal den 24h Marathon mit. Über regionale Unterstützung freuen wir und Besonders.

Info: www.Ironhill24.de


----------



## phiro (8. April 2004)

hehe, witzig das du das gerade in diesem Tread postest   

das Ironhill-24h-Race ist doch am 03.10. oder.....

.....gerade an dem Tag ist auch der Finallauf des MDCs und des THCs in Apolda.....

also etwas schwierig   

gruß


----------



## banjo-ellritze (19. April 2004)

hallo,

war grad auf der homepage vom thc und musste leider lesen, das das erste rennen (arnstadt) ausfaellt!    

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## phiro (19. April 2004)

habs auf der MDC-Seite auch grad gesehen, so ein Mist, war eines der besten Rennen im Osten von der Strecke her   

sie suchen noch nach ner Ersatzveranstaltung, da bin ich ja mal gespannt 

wenn nicht auch nicht so schlimm, könnte ich dann den MA in Tabarz fahren, wäre auch net schlecht

naja, wir werden sehen

gruß


----------



## banjo-ellritze (19. April 2004)

ja, echt schade das mit arnstadt! hatte mich schon drauf gefreut...

es hatte mich aber schon gewundert, das so nah beieinander 2 veranstaltungen zum gleichen zeitpunkt mit dem gleichen kundenkreis geplant waren. arnstadt haette ich auf alle faelle vorgezogen, da viel guenstiger (tabarz :30! euro....). in tabarz kann mann aber ne stage preisgeld abfassen, sicher ne moeglichkeit fuer dich, phiro.....  

naja, ich ueberlegs mir nochmal mit tabarz. weiss jemand von euch eventuell noch einen termin am 1./2.mai hier in mitteldeutschland?

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## phiro (19. April 2004)

banjo-ellritze schrieb:
			
		

> in tabarz kann mann aber ne stage preisgeld abfassen, sicher ne moeglichkeit fuer dich, phiro.....
> 
> naja, ich ueberlegs mir nochmal mit tabarz. weiss jemand von euch eventuell noch einen termin am 1./2.mai hier in mitteldeutschland?
> 
> ...



hehe, gut erkannt, dass war das was ich als positiv an der Sache angesehen habe, so ein bissel Preisgeld könnte ich gut gebrauchen

außerdem soll es auch ne richtig heftige Strecke sein

am ersten Maiwochenende weis ich leider nix 

fährst du eigentlich Berlin jetzt am WE?

gruß


----------



## banjo-ellritze (20. April 2004)

@ phiro

nee, ich fahr am we nicht nach berlin. ist mir ein bischen zu weit und ausserdem keine zeit. als thueringer will ich mich auch mehr auf den thc konzentrieren, vielleicht geht ja dieses jahr ein bischen mehr...gut angefangen hats ja schon( 3 rennen - 2x top ten)....

also bis denne,
mathias


----------



## phiro (20. April 2004)

joa, dachte ich mir schon fast, naja, Berlin ist vonner Strecke auch net so hammermäßig toll, dass muss man sich net antun ;-)

welches 3.Rennen außer Goseck und Kyffhäuser biste denn noch gefahren?

gruß


----------



## banjo-ellritze (20. April 2004)

@ phiro

saisoneröffnung war bei mir in sondershausen - ein eher lokal gehaltenes rennen. wie beim kbl stehen hier aber läufer im vordergrund, strecke also nicht so der bringer (start-hochdruecken-runterrasen-ziel-duschen-heim...)

noch ne frage, startest du vielleicht beim mad-east-challenge im arzg'birg? ueberlege ob ich mich da "einschreibe" statt in altenau....

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## phiro (20. April 2004)

aso Sondershausen 

weis noch net ob ich dort starte

gibt ja 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder ESK-Harzsturm incl. Altenau oder halt die MEC, ist echt ne schwere Entscheidung, finanziell wäre Altenberg natürlich wesentlich günstiger

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banjo-ellritze (20. April 2004)

@ phiro,

ja den harzsturm hat mir micha59 zum kbl auch empfohlen, aber zu himmelfahrt bin ich mit "nichtbikern" unterwegs   und das war jedes jahr so und soll auch so bleiben. aber am we liegt dann die kette rechts.....  

mec scheint ja richtig gross aufgezogen zu werden,mit doch recht prof. anspruch. und 20 euro startgeld sind ja mittlerweile guenstig.werde mich diese woche entscheiden...

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## biker76 (24. April 2004)

echt schade das arnstadt ausfällt. Fährt einer von euch in Tabarz?


----------



## phiro (26. April 2004)

@biker76

joa, werd eventuell in Tabarz fahren, wenn ich irgendwie hinkomme und die Zeit finde, mal schauen


@banjo

so, hab mich am Sonntag in Berlin für die MEC angemeldet, für 15 incl. Gratisbier   

P.S. der Organisator ist wirklich noch sehr flott unterwegs


----------



## banjo-ellritze (27. April 2004)

hallo, 

also in tabarz bin ich nicht am start. aber bei der mec werd ich die 70 km fahren.
der ersatztermin fuer apolda ueberschneidet sich mit dem thc bad berka. duerfte ein spaerliches strarterfeld in bad berka ergeben....

@ phiro
15 euro fuer die mec, das ist dann doch die kurze strecke, oder? werden und aber sicher mal sehen zum plaeuschchen...

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## phiro (27. April 2004)

banjo-ellritze schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> also in tabarz bin ich nicht am start. aber bei der mec werd ich die 70 km fahren.
> der ersatztermin fuer apolda ueberschneidet sich mit dem thc bad berka. duerfte ein spaerliches strarterfeld in bad berka ergeben....
> ...


 
bist ein weng durcheinander was   

also, es war Arnstadt, net Apolda   
aber ist schon doof, kann deshalb auch net MDC fahren, weil Bad Berka LVM ist, ist echt zum ko....   
deshalb wirds inner Lizenz net so spärlich sein   

15 für die 70km
der Matze (oder Madiziner) ist ja auch auf dem ein oder anderen Rennen, so wars auch in Berlin beim MDC
dort konnte man sich für 5 weniger anmelden, also für 15, dazu gabs dann noch das Bier, echt nicht schlecht das   

sehen wir uns ja dann, spätestens dann jedoch in Bad Berka


----------



## banjo-ellritze (27. April 2004)

@ phiro:
ja, meinte arnstadt und nicht apolda!
die lvm ist dann doch auch im hobbybereich , oder?

da werden wir beim mec die plaetzte unter uns ausmachen....  
auf der seite schreiben die was von vielen platten und so. hast du mal mit denen gesprochen, ob das wirklich so krass ist? hab mir jetzt latexschlaeuche zugelegt (also nicht nur deswegen) und wollte die dort den ersten rennneinsatz erleben lassen....

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## Falko1_de (28. April 2004)

Kennt jemand eine Streckenbeschreibung, der MTB CC Landesverbandsmeisterschaft in Bad Berka?


----------



## phiro (28. April 2004)

@banjo

hmm, eigentlich ist ne LVM nur Lizenz, weis net obs das in Thüringen auch im Hobbybereich gibt, in anderen Bundesländern gibbet das glaube teilweise

find ich aber quatsch, wenn dann kanns nur einen Landesmeister geben, der beste des Bundeslandes halt.....und nicht 2 oder sonstwieviele   

@MEC

naja, weis net obs so schlimm ist, kann den Mathias jetzt auch net mehr fragen, aber mit ordentlichen Reifen und Schläuchen passt das schon
kannst ihn ja selber mal fragen, ist ja hier im Forum unterwegs  
ich fand Latex übrigens net so toll, bin da sicher einer von wenigen, aber ich finds teurer und nicht pannensicherer als normale Schläuche 

@Falko

nee, die Strecke ist glaube ganz neu, aber mein Verein (RFV Die Löwen Weimar) sind glaube Mitorganisator, die können mir da sicher was sagen 

gruß


----------



## banjo-ellritze (31. Mai 2004)

@ phiro:

krankheitsbedingt bin ich ein paar wochen keine rennen gefahren, war also auch nicht in altenberg oder sonstwo (obwohl ich jedesmal auf heissen kohlen sass...)

naechstes we solls aber wieder losgehen, in bad berka beim thc. du hast weiter oben mal geschrieben das waer "dein" verein. kannste da mal was zur anmeldeprozedur sagen. zentrale anmeldung auf thc.de is ja leider nicht. oder reichts am sonntag mit geputztem rad auf der matte zu stehen (ohne nachmeldegebuehr!)?

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (1. Juni 2004)

banjo-ellritze schrieb:
			
		

> @ phiro:
> 
> krankheitsbedingt bin ich ein paar wochen keine rennen gefahren, war also auch nicht in altenberg oder sonstwo (obwohl ich jedesmal auf heissen kohlen sass...)
> 
> ...



das ist schade mit der Krankheit, aber lieber richtig auskurieren als gleich wieder los zu machen

joa, mein Verein "Die Löwen Weimar" sind Veranstalter
also du kannst beim BDR auf der Seite mal schauen, da steht die E-Mail Adresse für die Anmeldung
kann dich aber auf die Meldeliste setzen lassen, hab morgen nochmal Vereinsversammlung, da kann ich das machen
schick mir dazu bitte mal deine Daten per PN 

gruß und bis Sonntag


----------



## phiro (1. Juni 2004)

also, hier mal noch die Mailadresse für die Meldungen 

[email protected]

die Strecke scheint ja sehr knackig zu sein, 3,2km und 150Hm, das werden dann sicher weit über 1000Hm werden, fürn CC ziemlich heftig   
das müsste mir liegen

achso noch was, bin Gestern THC in Masserberg gefahren, war das ne sinnlose Strecke, 1,6km lang, wir mussten 20 Runden fahren, also voll fürn Arsch eigentlich   
lief auch sehr bescheiden


----------



## banjo-ellritze (1. Juni 2004)

@phiro,

also dann melde ich mich mal ueber die adresse an, brauchste also nicht mit auf meldeliste setzen!

20 runden in masserberg! letztes jahr warens auch 8 und die lizenzer sind bestimmt 12 gefahren. aber 20 ist echt schon bescheiden. zumal die strecke auch nicht wirklich was zu bieten hat. vor 2 jahren war die strecke dort noch laenger, vielleicht ist ja naechstes jahr rundendrehen auf dem sportplatz angesagt....
welchen haste ueberhaupt gemacht, bzw. wo finde ich die listen?

gruesse,
mathias


----------



## banjo-ellritze (1. Juni 2004)

@phiro

eine frage noch: wann gehts dort los?


----------



## phiro (2. Juni 2004)

@banjo

naja, die Strecke war schon recht wurzelig, aber naja, so richtig dolle wars wirklich net, sind zwar über 700Hm gewesen auf ca. 30km aber die hat man net gemerkt

Ergebnisse gibts bei Rad-Net oder halt auf der Seite vom THC 

bin 10. geworden, lief überhaupt nichts an dem Tag, besser schnell vergessen   

also wann dein Rennen losgeht weis ich net, stand halt "im Anschluss" da
aber das Lizenzrennen geht von 11:10 bis ca. 13Uhr, dann noch irgendwie Schüler oder sowas und dann die Hobbyfahrer, also so 14Uhr denk ich mal 

gruß


----------



## Falko1_de (2. Juni 2004)

Ergebnisliste				

	Thüringen Cup Cross Country						
	Thüringer Landesmeisterschaften						
		Masserberg	31.05.2004				

		Jugend					
		Rennen: 1	Startzeit: 10:00				
		Renndauer:	60 Minuten				
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	55	Trautmann	Bastian	88	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	00:59:03	11 Runden
2	58	Koch	Christian	88	MTB-Club Suhl	01:02:30	
3	53	Falck	Maximilian	88	Bike Team Weimar e.V.	01:03:11	
4	63	Siegfried	Dominik		RSV Arnstadt		- 1 Runde
5	60	Schleicher	Michael	88	MTB-Club Suhl		- 1 Runde
6	62	Schulze	Marvin		RSV Arnstadt		- 1 Runde
7	57	Schöning	Stefan	89	MTB-Club Suhl		- 1 Runde


		Frauen					
		Rennen: 1	Startzeit: 10:00				
		Renndauer:	60 Minuten				
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	704	Hessel	Claudia		SFV Weißenfels,Team White Rock	01:00:26	10 Runden
2	706	Gallien	Yvonne	78	Velo Solingen	01:02:26	
3	705	Hanl	Janine	88	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.		- 1 Runde
4	700	Walter	Anja	72	TSG Ruhla  Cycle Service Eisenach		- 2 Runden



		Senioren					
		Rennen: 1	Startzeit: 10:00				
		Renndauer:	60 Minuten		Nachmeldungen: 5,- Euro		
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	172	Kopplin	Thomas		RSV Arnstadt	00:58:13	12 Runden
2	169	Diller	Roberto	65	MTB-Club Suhl	01:01:36	
3	165	Kreis	Winfried		SFV Weißenfels,Team White Rock	01:02:45	
4	167	Hommel	Matthias	71	RRG Bremen		- 1 Runde
5	166	Sell	Uwe		SV GW Hildburghausen		- 1 Runde
6	162	Onißeit	Thomas	69	AC Apolda e.V.		- 1 Runde
7	168	Markscheffel	Lothar	49	MTB-Club Suhl		- 1 Runde


		Herren					
		Rennen: 2	Startzeit: 11:10				
		Renndauer:	90 Minuten				
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	736	Jurkschat	Wolf	74	MTB-Club Suhl	01:30:38	20 Runden
2	755	Greifzu	Lars		Arnstadt	01:31:30	
3	751	Möhring	Gilbert		Arnstadt	01:34:06	
4	738	Rose	Ullrich	81	RSC 90 Burghauen	01:34:48	
5	734	Jenzewski	Marcel	83	Rad-Art Racing	01:35:24	
6	735	Bretschneider	Jan	76	RSG 52 Stollberg		- 1 Runde
7	737	Hofmann	Peter	85	MTB-Club Suhl		- 1 Runde
8	743	Kauffmann	Markus	84	RFV 1990"Die Löwen"Weimar e.V.		- 1 Runde
9	756	Schneidemesser	Mike		Arnstadt		- 1 Runde
10	744	Rothe	Philip	84	RFV 1990"Die Löwen"Weimar e.V.		- 1 Runde
11	749	Schlichting	Holm		RSC Waltershausen		- 2 Runde



		Junioren					
		Rennen: 2	Startzeit: 11:10				
		Renndauer:	90 Minuten minus 1 Runde				
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	451	Diller	Marcus	87	RSV Linden	01:25:30	19 Runden
2	455	Mösler	Stephan		Arnstadt		
3	456	Kuchenbuch	Oliver		MTB Club Dünib		
4	452	Bischoff	Daniel	87	SV GW Hildburghausen		- 2 Runden
5	454	Geimecke	Sebastian	87	AC Apolda e.V.		- 3 Runden



		U-15,Schüler Lizenz					
		Rennen: 3	Startzeit: 13:00				
		Renndauer:	30 Minuten 				
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	453	Klammer	Fabian	90	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	12:33 AM	6 Runden
2	456	Forgo	Dustin		SFV Weißenfels, Team White Rock	12:36 AM	
3	451	Borzel	Paul	91	SV GW Hildburghausen	12:36 AM	
4	450	Dorn	Benjamin	91	Harz Racing	12:38 AM	
5	457	Schwerdtner	Patrick		Dünib	12:39 AM	
6	454	Bossin	Michael	90	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	12:40 AM	
7	455	Lange	Juliane	90	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.		- 1 Runde






		U-13					
		Rennen: 4	Startzeit: 13:01				
		Renndauer:	20 Minuten 				
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	210	Hilbig	Marcus	92	Bike Team Weimar e.V.	12:26 AM	4 Runden
2	209	Kummer	Felix		Arnstadt	12:28 AM	
3	204	Brandt	Philipp	93	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	12:28 AM	
4	208	Hanisch	Willi	92	GW 90 Hildburghausen	12:29 AM	
5	205	Endter	Rene	93	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	12:29 AM	
6	207	Pörner	Luisa	92	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	12:30 AM	
7	206	Lange	Jaspes	93	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.		- 1 Runde


		U-11					
		Rennen: 5	Startzeit: 13:30				
		Renndauer:	15 Minuten 				
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	406	Schulz	Maik	94	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	12:13 AM	
2	401	Donner	Daniel	94	SV Lauscha e.V.	12:14 AM	
3	402	Fritz	Fabian	94	SV GW Hildburghausen	12:14 AM	
4	403	Schmidt	Robert	95	SV GW Hildburghausen	12:15 AM	
5	410	Schwerdtner	Patrice		Dünib	12:15 AM	
6	404	Sideritsch	Sebastian	95	MTB-Club Suhl	12:15 AM	
7	407	Morgenstern	Moritz	95	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	12:17 AM	
8	405	Güth	Maximilian	94	MTB-Club Suhl	12:17 AM	
9	409	Gorski	Adrian	95	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	12:19 AM	
10	408	Albrecht	Lukas	96	RSC Waltershausen-Gotha e.V.	12:20 AM	




		U-19 Hobby					
		Rennen: 6	Startzeit: 14:00				
		Renndauer:	45 Minuten 				
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	430	Heimbürge	Benjamin		AC Apolda e.V.	12:50 AM	
2	431	Schelze	Sebastian		Dünib	12:51 AM	
3	266	Schwerdtner	Patricia		Dünib		- 2 Runden


		Hobby-Klasse					
		Rennen: 6	Startzeit: 14:00				
		Renndauer:	45 Minuten 				
Platz	Startnr.	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein/Team	Zeit	Bemerkung
1	250	Hofmann	Patrick	84	Geraberg	12:46 AM	10 Runden
2	265	Röder	Stefan		RSV Arnstadt	12:48 AM	
3	254	Amthor	Matthias		Veilsdorf	12:49 AM	
4	264	Oemus	Chris		Arnstadt	12:50 AM	
5	253	Erfurth	Ivo		SFV Weißenfels,Team White Rock	12:51 AM	
6	268	Kirchner	Sören		Multicycle Coburg		- 1 Runde
7	261	Günther	Thomas		SFV Weißenfels,Team White Rock		- 1 Runde
8	270	Rößner	Marc		Multicycle Coburg		- 1 Runde
9	271	Döring	Tobias		Dünib		- 1 Runde
10	273	Frielinghaus	Jörg		Ilmenau		- 1 Runde
11	256	Amthor	Martin		Veilsdorf		- 1 Runde
12	262	Kupke	Marco		Multicycle Coburg		- 1 Runde
13	260	Baumann	Helmut				- 3 Runden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (2. Juni 2004)

Betrifft Mailadresse für die Meldungen ...

Diese Mailadresse gibt error, mailt besser an [email protected] (unter dieser Adresse habe ich Antwort von Jens Nitschke bekommen)


----------



## phiro (3. Juni 2004)

die Adresse die ich gepostet habe geht wieder, sie war nur durch eine 6MB-Mail verstopft, deshalb war das Postfach für ein paar Tage voll

@banjo

du stehst schon auf der Meldeliste drauf, Mail also angekommen   

gruß


----------



## Falko1_de (13. Juni 2004)

Die Ergebnisse der LVM in Bad Berka sind veröffentlicht auf:

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&mode=erg_detail&ID_Veranstaltung=5760


----------



## phiro (16. Juni 2004)

bei rad-net stehen die schon seit dem 06.06. abends drinnen, aber seit ein paar Tagen jetzt auch endlich auf der Seite vom THC, genauso wie die Gesamtwertung des THC


----------



## Cephei (17. September 2004)

Hey,

nun steht ja mal wieder Gotha-Boxberg vor der Tür. Wer ist dabei?
Wisst ihr schon was wegen Weida nächstes Wochenende? Da ist immernoch nichts ausgeschrieben und Montag soll schon Meldeschluss sein!?
Fällt das aus, genauso wie Arnstadt?


----------



## phiro (18. September 2004)

@Cephei

Ich werde sicherlich morgen in Gotha am Start sein, fahre Herren Lizenz.

Die Seite vom Thüringen-Cup funzt irgendwie net mehr, aber bei Rad-Net gibts die Ausschreibung von Weida, dort ist auch die Meldeadresse dabei.
Es scheint also alles statt zu finden. 

gruß


----------



## biker76 (19. September 2004)

Die Seite vom Thüringen-Cup läuft wieder..


----------

